# Low Pressure Gas Grill



## Conrich (Oct 6, 2004)

If a trailer has a lp gas tap under the belly, what kind of grill will work off it?. I was told that a backyard grill, or a table grill that uses the small bottles will not work as they are high pressure grills. I was told that you need a low pressure grill. What is a low pressure grill? Can anyone recommend one if it exists. Thanks


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Conrich said:


> If a trailer has a lp gas tap under the belly, what kind of grill will work off it?. I was told that a backyard grill, or a table grill that uses the small bottles will not work as they are high pressure grills. I was told that you need a low pressure grill. What is a low pressure grill? Can anyone recommend one if it exists. Thanks


I have a RVQ low pressure grill. There are all types of rv grills that run off of low pressure.







James


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Here are a few that I found on eBay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-IN-BOX-...sspagenameZWDVW . http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PORTABLE-GA...sspagenameZWDVW . http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-Celano-...sspagenameZWDVW . James


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Conrich said:


> If a trailer has a lp gas tap under the belly, what kind of grill will work off it?. I was told that a backyard grill, or a table grill that uses the small bottles will not work as they are high pressure grills. I was told that you need a low pressure grill. What is a low pressure grill? Can anyone recommend one if it exists. Thanks


Any grill will work on the LP gas tap under the belly, provided you have the correct connection hose. On your trailer LP tanks (20# or 30#) you will have a regulator that steps down the high pressure from the tanks to low pressure. This means that the gas lines running through your camper are in fact low pressure LP. The fridge, the stove, etc all run on low pressure LP gas. Find the correct hose (quick disconnect on the trailer side and the correct connection for your grill) and you are in business. Most table top grills have a built in regulator, the kind the small bottles screw into. The appropriate hose will eliminate the grill regulator (it won't work properly with the second regulator on the grill) and you should be as they say "Cookin' with gas!"


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I actually did that very mod. I couldn't find a hose with the screw in ends for a gas grill and the quick connect for attaching to the trailer. I wound taking both ends to a hydraulic shop and they connected the correct ends to a hose for me. What I learned was the trailer is low pressure at the connection. The grill had a standard regulator and the result was a low flame with no adjustments.

Keep searching for a low pressure grill..... I think you're on the right track.

Mike


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Here is one!!! http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/bbq-gri...s-gas-grill.htm


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I use a Coleman roadtrip grill plugged into the port for the outside kitchen. I had a difficult time finding the right male quick connect fitting but once I solved that I had a local propane dealer make up the hose with my fittings. I eliminated the coleman regulator and it functions as designed.
Bob


----------

